# Apple TV vs. SlingBox



## Vishalca (Aug 5, 2004)

With the introduction of the Apple TV, I am left slightly puzzled as to which home entertainment streaming device would be best for my setup. I have a Macbook, but use my Windows computer solely for downloading music. Does anyone here use a SlingBox, and if so, how does it work? How are your experiences?


----------



## milhaus (Jun 1, 2004)

These seem to me to be two completely different products. The best thing about the Slingbox is its location free features; the best thing about the AppleTV is its UI. Meh . . .


----------



## Trose (Feb 17, 2005)

The SlingBox and Apple TV are completely different products. The SlingBox sends cable signals to your computer, the Apple TV sends computer signals to your TV. The new _SlingCatcher_ however, is the same idea as the Apple TV.


----------



## Vishalca (Aug 5, 2004)

Ahh. Thanks Trose for that link. That is what I meant!  I read about the Slingcatcher, and just interpreted it for the SlingBox. But, now that I'm clarified on which product, what would you all suggest?


----------



## Trose (Feb 17, 2005)

*Disclaimer*:
I stress that I have no idea how either of these products work. All I know is concept that they send computer video to a TV and that the SlingCatcher is probably less strict with encryption. That is ALL I know. I have not spent any time reading about either products because I have no need for this type of product.

*My opinion*:
If you will only be watching videos from iTunes I would recommend the Apple TV because you know that it will be really easy to set up and have a really user-friendly interface. It will just work. The SlingCatcher will work, but it won't be nearly as handy. If it's compatible with Macs (I don't know if it is), it will be like using a Windows program.

These conclusions have been drawn from my experience with Apple products and my SlingBox and SlingPlayer.

On the other hand, it sounds like the SlingCatcher gives you much more freedom in what you can send.


----------

